
Ask HN: Startup Founder Required Reading - WantToStartup
I’ve been asked to join a dizzying number of startups&#x2F;companies for a specific role. By taking a job, I can help any of them, but I can’t help all of them.<p>I believe this role has the potential to be productized. I’m tossing around the idea of doing a self funded startup. I’m solid on the tech and leadership side of things - today I am in a role that would translate to a high level engineering leadership role in most companies - and I have above average design&#x2F;marketing skills.<p>I don’t have any experience starting a company. I have questions that I’m not sure when to ask, and I have so little context I strongly suspect there are questions I should be asking that I’m not.<p>Things like:<p>* When should I seek legal council?<p>* How should I approach incorporating?<p>* What does the process of hiring employee number one look like?<p>Do folks have any good resources for this?<p>Submitting under another account for privacy.
======
laurentl
_The hard thing about hard things_ (Horowitz) has some good pointers, although
not for your more practical questions (for which, btw, the answers will vary a
lot based on context - e.g. sector, country, bootstrapping vs external
funding, etc.)

------
WantToStartup
Going to keep a running log of resources I find here:

* [https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

